# New to forums and newbie to cichlids



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi everyone John here and I'm sorry if this is posted in wrong thread. Well I am new to the whole cichlids fish keeping, I'm a koi pond guy lol. Anyway I was wondering if I can get some pointer on the cichlids, I have only a 30 gallon tank (which I know should be at least 55 or more) filter setup and heater along with deco, I purchased 4 african ones today, 1 bumble bee 1 electric yellow lab 1 kenyi and I forgot the other kind I bought, the food I bought is cichlid pellet door which I blended down cause they are little guys the food is called marineland color enhancing cichlid pellets. Now for my questions

Is this a good food for them being there young? 
Are the fish I names compatible with each other?
Should I feed them 3 times a day?
What other fish can I mix with? 
Water temp? I have it set at 74 degrees
How big do they have to be to breed/ how to breed?

I'm sorry I'm playing 20 questions lol but if any of you have the time can you help me out.

Regards
John


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula is the in my opinion the best food. For fry (1" or less) New Life Spectrum Grow is good because it is higher in protein. Fish beyond an inch like food with protein at 35%ish.

What are the dimensions of the tank?

The fish you have are from Lake Malawi, Africa. They are called mbuna which are rock-dwelling fish.

Feed 1-3 times a day. Some suggest 1 time. I feed mine 2 times a day. It is mainly on how much you feed them. I give mine 20 seconds worth of food every time I feed them. If you feed once per day maybe 30 seconds to eat it all.

Mbuna should be stocked with mbuna. They are aggressive Malawians and the Haps and Peacocks of Malawi are more peaceful and open water swimmers. 
With mbuna since they are harem breeders should be stocked with 1 male to at least 4 females depending on females. Some species like the kenyi need more females to each male because they become insanely aggressive....usually.

I put my water temp at 78 degrees and sometimes change it to 80 degrees. They like warmer water.

Your bumblebee will not spawn/breed/mate/do the jiggy until they are 3", well that's how long mine took. Yours others could possibly spawn at 2", but 2.5" is more likely.

If you want to breed your fish you will need to do a number of things. 1. Have a good male to female ratio eg. 1M-5F.
2. A tank that is suitable for each species. Electric yellows do good in at least 40G (36"x18" footprint). Kenyi and bumblebees need at least a 75G(48"x20").
3. Good tank mates. Ones that are of different genus, except Pseudotropheus which can usually be kept together.

I suggest you upgrade your tank size to 75G or bigger if you want to keep either bumblebee or kenyi.

What is your filtration? You want your total GPH(gallons per hour) to be around 10 times as many gallons are in the aquarium. So 300GPH would be good for a 30G.

Scientific names for your fish
Bumblebee= Pseudotropheus crabro
Kenyi= Metriaclima lombardoi
Electric Yellow/Yellow Lab= Labidochromis caeruleus

Most Metriaclima species are aggressive and almost always need a 4' long tank.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow thanks for all the info, a lot to take in but I am glad I found this website, when I get home I will let you know dimensions of my tank, but I can tell you this my tank is my fathers from when he was a teenager and my dad is now 76 so yes it's the old school stainless with slate bottom.

My filter is a marineland 170 and GPH is around 250 but I guess I could put my other in which does 300 GPH.

As far as fish food I will pick up the flakes you recommended and keep the one I bought.

As far as how many fish I can put in my tank I take it it 
Depends on my dimensions.

Thank you again for all the info


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

By the way, the NLS(New Life Spectrum) are pellets.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Not a prob then I could blend them down for the little guys. If I knew how to upload a picture on here I would show you.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Your bumble bee and Kenyi will eventually tear apart the other two fish in the tank. IMO they are some of the most aggressive Mbuna. That tank is probably to small for Mbuna.( We wont know until we get dimensions) But you could try a nice Tanganyika tank, Or check out the Cookie Cutters http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/quick_reference_list.php


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

My tank dimensions are 30 1/2 X 18 1/2 tall X 13 1/2 front to back. I know it's to small but will have to wait till spring to get a bigger tank. But I don't want to get rid of my kenyi or bumble so far they are getting along. Is there a way I can upload a picture on here? And determine the sex of my fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add fish unless and until you get a tank that is 48" x 18" or larger. Even then I would add only more fish of the same species.

At the beginning of this forum is a sticky on how to post pictures.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is the link to my fish pics http://www.flickr.com/x/t/0091009/photo ... 695283026/


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Its hard to tell the sex of the fish when they are that small. I think the unknown one may be a Red Zebra of some sort. I cant tell though it looks to golden


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

It would of been easier if the store had them labeled so I knew which was which, I have the other 3 figured out but that one, it's no biggie he is the big guy of the tank


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishguy175 said:


> I forgot the other kind I bought


Was it called Pseudotropheus saulosi?


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Woke up this morning to find one dead, and other 2 on there way out . Bringing them back to pet shop and thinking of going to other tropical fish. I know these fished died from a 1.5 to 2.5 ammonia reading but 5 fish in a 30 gallon tank is not good. Blame myself.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's been tried, it doesn't work, but no one believes until they come home to sick, bloated, dead, fish. I'm sorry for your loss. Read on cycling a tank, and do research. This would be a great tank for some Shellies.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just lost them all today, all 4 chiclids within 2 hours and my 1 pleco, but returning them all and I may try the shellies floridagirl, I thought at first it was the rocks and flag stone I took out of my garden and washed with just water and put them in the tank but I doubt it was that cause I emptied the tank and there was a lot of un eaten food on the bottom.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree with Floridagirl. Did you cycle the tank? That would be why they died of ammonia poisoning.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Let the tank complete it's cycle without fish so that the new ones you buy have a healthy home. :thumb:


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

I only cycled for 3 days. I have no chlorine in my water we have a well. I just set the tank up again washed everything with just water. I have all pumps and air stone along with heater. What should I add to help a good cycle I did read the cycling section I guess follow that? With all the water changing also? During fish less cycling?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes follow the fishless cycling article. You add ammonia instead of live fish until a good crop of beneficial bacteria grow to handle the toxins fish will create when you add them. My cycle took six weeks.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

Well I'm trying this all over again but this time easier, I couldn't pass up my local petshop deal for convicts @ a $1 a pop and they are adult size, well about inch and a half, I picked up 6 and I have 2 females and 4 males. I guess they will be multiplying lol.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I am confused, did you cycle the tank? Cycling the tank usually takes many weeks. :?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You're going to have all of the same issues with these fish as you did the previous batch since you do not have a cycled tank.


----------



## Fishguy175 (Dec 30, 2013)

I could not pass up the deal for the fish, I have my tank cycling and have the fish at my uncles in his tank till mine is fully cycled. Can't wait to get them in and I know I am going to have problems with them breeding in which I don't mind cause by spring I will have a 120 gallon tank.


----------

